# Latest mod con



## Aquaticaquarian (Sep 8, 2014)

The latest edition to my motorhome and very pleased with the results... let pitch had the front wheels about 4" off the ground, impressive to say the least. Should make changing tyres a bit of a doodle....


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 8, 2014)

Aquaticaquarian said:


> The latest edition to my motorhome and very pleased with the results... let pitch had the front wheels about 4" off the ground, impressive to say the least. Should make changing tyres a bit of a doodle....



Spill the beans please.


----------



## Fazerloz (Sep 8, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> Spill the beans please.



I think it might have been quite a few beans.


----------



## scotsy (Sep 8, 2014)

Someones been watching too much F1 on the telly :wave:


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 8, 2014)

A wild camper who has american van has those on his yank tank make leveling up a doddle


----------



## Aquaticaquarian (Sep 8, 2014)

runnach said:


> I see you remembered the charger :lol-053:
> 
> Looks really good though, can they be tweaked independently, where is hydraulic reservoir installed?
> 
> Also good when laying up van for say, winter duration.



Yes and charger is now a standard part of the load out! Still need to check charge in camera though, we were halfway up mountain today at Killin and it died on me..... must remember to switch the damn thing off after using it.... went onto mobile phone mode only for it to say 20% charge left... mmm waiting for call to go back to work so stuck between a rock and a hard place... ah sod it, take photo's, company will always call back whereas I might not get another chance at shots like these, especially after the effort to get up there, wife thought she was a German stormtrooper invading Poland the way she went up there, transpires dogs were dragging her up!!
The systems primary mode is automatic and can level the motorhome within 2 minutes, however you can do it manually if it decides slope is out of limits. The jacks work in pairs so you can go activate two front, two rear or two left, two right and this option on combinations covers all perambulations. The pictures posted shows the front left wheel just off the ground but previously I've seen both front wheels at least 4" off the ground. Twice now system has stopped during activation which meant going into manual mode but on both of those occasions one of the stabilising plates was not square to ground and obviously put too much lateral load onto the jack which the sensors picked up, a built in safety mode. You can then opt for manual mode and take into consideration the ground you are trying to level upon. You can, if you wish take ALL wheels off the ground but this is not recommended for safety reasons but as you point out for winterisation and on a level surface it is definitely a viable option.
The reservoir and pumping unit (about 12" x 4" x 4")is stowed away in a small locker in my garage although I was given the option of where I wanted that placed, the levelling gyroscope is placed in another locker inside the habitation area as central as possible and is about 4" x 2" x 1". The operating pad can be placed wherever you wish but I opted for the garage as it would mean less holes drill in the motorhome and I have to go in there most of the time for cables, hoses etc. Deactivating system takes less than a minute....
Anyone interested in a cheap set of Milenco quadro levellers??
And yes the system cost many many beans, no doubt there are other cheaper systems around but like a Rolex this one comes with a lifetime guarantee and I can take it with me if or when I change vehicles...
Next on the list? A competent air ride system.... My back teeth very nearly rattled out on some of the roads I've had to endure.....


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 8, 2014)

Aquaticaquarian said:


> Next on the list? A competent air ride system.... My back teeth very nearly rattled out on some of the roads I've had to endure.....


You are supposed to put the rear wheels back on the ground to drive :yeahthat::dog:


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice piece of kit, do you know what the weight of the whole system is?


----------



## n brown (Sep 9, 2014)

had a similar system on my old ambo, called Jackall. turn a knob and up she went. i couldn't wait to get a puncture !


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 9, 2014)

I seem to remember that my Dad's old Wolsey had a system a bit like this but you had to pump up by hand.


----------

